# Cooper Rifle



## LePetomane (Oct 20, 2012)

Model 52 in a .270 Win.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

that is a sweet rifle. I like the wood stocks. I have a similar one on my Rem. 700


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

nice rifle! 

and even better group!


----------

